# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Where to buy java moss? In the east??

## proster

Where to buy java moss? In the east??

----------


## h1ro

Hey proster, java moss is quite common and can sometimes be found at tamp lfs. I have extra java moss. If you want can sell them for $2 per tau huay tub or trade with 1.5l 100plus drink.  :Smile:

----------


## wongce

> Hey proster, java moss is quite common and can sometimes be found at tamp lfs. I have extra java moss. If you want can sell them for $2 per tau huay tub or trade with 1.5l 100plus drink.


h1ro, where is the LFS in Tampines which sells plants?? i found a small shop at elias mall(pasir ris) which does not sell plants.....

----------


## h1ro

I always go to the shop at blk824 if I'm not wrong it's called Yun Feng. They have moss in packets and let them float in the tanks. I've seen riccia, java and other moss that I can't remember.

----------


## proster

Hey h1ro , SMS me at 92368728. Wanna buy moss from you.

----------


## twolettersins

2 shops in tamp area. One's CRS Haven and there's one more nearby beside a bike shop.

----------


## Helmi

CRS Haven no longer selling Java moss. However, there is 1 shop nearby is selling it. Superstar Blk 841 Tampines St 41 # 01-269. Tel # 65883833.

----------


## xiaofeng90

You can try tampines blk 201 the fish shop or pasir ris farmway 3 futher down otf turn right beside the marine fish shop  :Smile:

----------


## Helmi

Shop at Tampines blk 201 does not sell loose Java moss.

----------


## Trichopsis

Superstar Aquarium does sell loose Java moss. Bought some a few months back.

----------


## SkinHead

Hi h1ro, are you still trading java moss??

----------


## Fishing

i hv java moss in case u r keen..

----------


## shikimijos

> i hv java moss in case u r keen..


Hi, where do u stay to deal for the moss? I'm keen to get my hands on any kind of moss..

----------


## Fishing

Clementi...quite near MRT.

----------


## NIVEA

> Clementi...quite near MRT.


Hi Fishing, do u still have java moss for sales?

----------


## Adrain

I have java moss on driftwood and loose in tub for sale. If anyone keen whatsapp me at 91295215 :Wink:  deal at tamp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Fishing

> Hi Fishing, do u still have java moss for sales?


yes i hv. pl email me at [email protected]. thanks.

----------


## kllim

I have plenty, pest free. Can deal at Marine Parade area for a nominal amount depending how much you want. Whatsapp: 9Seven91Six493.

----------

